# Compresor limitador con clipper.



## niok (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola todos dando vueltas, encontre este circuito de un compresor limitador, no lo prove, lo que quiciera saber si alguien me da fe de que pudiera funcionar este circuito. Tiene controles como muchos compresores y me parece completo.   
*
Diagrama.* 










*Plaqueta o circuito impreso*





Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, la fuente de donde lo saque es http://pira.cz/hyperlme.htm , la verdad quiciera armarlo o algo parecido que funcione xq tengo 3 potencias sin proteccion y aparte no quiero comprar uno comercial xq es bastante caro. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## carlos emilio (Sep 30, 2011)

ese limitador no funciona de origen tienes que cambiar r5 que es de 1m por una de 10k.
si es para instrumento o disco modificale r1 agregale una de 3k9 en el en el crossover que tiene corte de 14,5 khz cambiale c9 por uno de 220pf y estara cortando alrededor de 20kz, r7x150k,r21x470k esas son las modificaciones que me funcionaron .uruguay carlos acuña


----------



## piojo (Oct 5, 2012)

hola carlos  , te cuento que arme un par de placas del compresor ( original ) pira.cz lo unico que cambie fue el operacional por un tl072 . y funcionaron pero no como esperaba sobre todo en la compresión de audio , no levanta los temas muy bajos , y como que algunos preset no se nota mucho el cambio al ajustarlo sobre todo el de "release time" , te cuento que lo uso para emisora radio  fm y aparte mirando el audio al aire con un analizador soundforge el corte de los agudos esta muy abajo  y se pierde mucha calidad , lo que mas me gusta es la parte de limitador recorta muy bien y la emisora no salpica y le podes dar buen nivel , también primeramente arme el otro circuito mas simple y ese nivela el audio , comparando note que el gate del fet en ese no tiene resistencia  , si podes comentame que notaste con las modificaciones que hiciste  ,un datito si le pones una resistencia de 1k8 el puente del preenfasis , en el caso de conecatarlo ovbiamente evitas que se pase de agudos , yo lo tengo en 50msg para evitar que se pase de agudos en equipos receptores que tenga la norma europea , quedo a la espera , desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## carlos emilio (Oct 6, 2012)

estimado piojo 
  primero tienes q*UE* probar cambiar el fet por 2n3819 queda mas activo q*UE* con bf 245 r5 10k tl 072
no te olvides q*UE* los pin d*E* un fet a otro son diferentes yo lo arme con 3819 me funciono de pelicula
el problemita con los agudos tienes q*UE* eliminar la pree enfasis y modificar el filtro, principalmente quitar c12 q*UE* es de 10k por q*UE* si juegas con la pree enfasis todo lo q*UE* entra lo modifica en el limitador agudos ,graves ,medios para modificar esa parte tiene q*UE* ser despues del limitador r15 r16 r17 c9 c10 c11 ahi juegas con la calidad d*E* sonido q*UE* necesitas ......
         un abrazo desde uruguay


----------



## piojo (Oct 8, 2012)

hola Carlos , ok a todo voy a experimentar haciendo los cambios , mas adelante comentare los resultados , gracias por tu aporte y estamos en contacto. -


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 2, 2012)

hola, yo tambien estoy por hacer esta compresor pero quisiera saber si alguno ya lo termino y lo ha  probado con voces ya. gracias desde cuba


----------



## piojo (Nov 16, 2012)

hola amigo , funciona muy bien para voz  casi te diría que es la parte de la banda de audio donde mejor responde en la parte de compresión , suerte !!!


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 22, 2012)

amigo piojo tendras el circuito con las modificaciones que le hicistes ? si las tienes postealo por favor. gracias



se me olvidaba, el fet que tengo a mano es el 2n3823, servira igual?


----------



## piojo (Dic 7, 2012)

hola endryc1 disculpa la demora amigo no habia visto la pregunta , mire la hoja de datos del 2n3823 tendria que funcionar , ojo siempre respetando el conexionado  , osea G S D , tambien lo he probado con MPF 102 y funciono muy bien , el c.i. podes poner tl082 o mucho mejor sonido y menos ruido el tl072 , el circuito original suena muy bien lo unico que modifique el capacitor  (c9) de 330 pf que esta a masa en entrada de ci  (u1b ) por uno de 270 pf y los agudos subieron de cortar a 14.5 khz a 15.5 khz aprox  suerte amigo . saludos .-


----------



## raulin1966 (Jul 31, 2013)

piojo dijo:


> hola endryc1 disculpa la demora amigo no habia visto la pregunta , mire la hoja de datos del 2n3823 tendria que funcionar , ojo siempre respetando el conexionado  , osea G S D , tambien lo he probado con MPF 102 y funciono muy bien , el c.i. podes poner tl082 o mucho mejor sonido y menos ruido el tl072 , el circuito original suena muy bien lo unico que modifique el capacitor  (c9) de 330 pf que esta a masa en entrada de ci  (u1b ) por uno de 270 pf y los agudos subieron de cortar a 14.5 khz a 15.5 khz aprox  suerte amigo . saludos .-




Hola:
He conseguido los componentes tal cual aparece en la lista de materiales del compresor PIRA posteado , la unica duda que tengo es de un potenciometro de ajuste que aparece en la lista que corresponde a   R21 Trimmer  5M  seria 5 megaohms¿ estara bien o existe un error de impresion? ya que lo he solicitado en varias casas comerciales en Chile y me dicen que no existen tan altos solo llegan a 2.0 Megaohms ¿ que adaptacion se podria hacer para evitar un funcionamiento deficiente? o de  donde se pueden importar

Cual es el metodo de ajuste que emplearon? paso a paso NO TENGO ANALIZADOR DE SPECTRUM


atte

Raulin 
de Chile


----------



## piojo (Jul 31, 2013)

hola raulin te cuento que acá en argentina  tampoco conseguí de 5  no se si en europa existirá , yo le puse de 2 y funciona bien, también podrias reformar un poco y colocar una resistencia de 2,7 mega ohms en serie y lo llevas aprox pero  el rango te quedaría  de 2,7 a 4,7 creo no se justifica porque en mi caso pasando los 3 mega ohm el tiempo de recuperación es muy largo y con respecto al ajuste yo lo hice a oído de la transmisión al aire ( fm )  en un recepetor que tiene  un par de vumetros analógicos  que es donde se ven los resultados . espero te sirva . saludos !!!!


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 1, 2013)

piojo dijo:


> hola raulin te cuento que acá en argentina  tampoco conseguí de 5  no se si en europa existirá , yo le puse de 2 y funciona bien, también podrias reformar un poco y colocar una resistencia de 2,7 mega ohms en serie y lo llevas aprox pero  el rango te quedaría  de 2,7 a 4,7 creo no se justifica porque en mi caso pasando los 3 mega ohm el tiempo de recuperación es muy largo y con respecto al ajuste yo lo hice a oído de la transmisión al aire ( fm )  en un recepetor que tiene  un par de vumetros analógicos  que es donde se ven los resultados . espero te sirva . saludos !!!!



Gracias por tu respuesta, de que valores eran los pote que pusiste para arreglar los de 5 Mega? cuando lo ajustaste te quedaban a mayor o menor resistencia en el ajuste? es decir cargados mas a un lado? aca yo tambien fabrique un pre de audio para mover vumetros y ajustar la radio cuando vinieron los inspectores el ajuste habia quedado casi en la desviacion que exigen jaja fue una suerte asi que ahi los marque

Quiero poner el Pira porque quiero dar mas sonoridad sin pasarme de la norma yo creo que bien ajustado funcionaria bien, se ve bien fundamentado  tecnicamente el bichito


----------



## piojo (Ago 2, 2013)

ok a todo mira el preset que puse por acá es de 2 mega y una resitencia en serie de 2,2 mega de lado del pin derecho fijate que cortas la pista y te de para poner verticalmente la de 2,2 mega (atras del preset ) a mi me quedo el preset al 50 % para mi gusto quedaen un buen tiempo de  recuperación . despues con respecto al preset de limitación cliping lo tiras todo a la izquierda y ahi queda al máximo de limitación le podes dar audio y nunca supera el + - 75khz de ancho de banda y no molestas si tenes otras emisora en canales adyacentes ademas de cumplir con las normas obviamente  . tene en cuenta que si tu transmisor tiene pre enfasis ya  está activado no conectes el del pira porque se va a pasar de agudos en las esesss mas vale desactivalo  y le das un poco mas de agudos de consola, no se con que equipos contas tanto en audio como en rf , el tema es tener un buen receptor digital escuchar al aire y también comparar con otras emisoras . suerte !!!


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 7, 2013)

piojo dijo:


> ok a todo mira el preset que puse por acá es de 2 mega y una resitencia en serie de 2,2 mega de lado del pin derecho fijate que cortas la pista y te de para poner verticalmente la de 2,2 mega (atras del preset ) a mi me quedo el preset al 50 % para mi gusto quedaen un buen tiempo de  recuperación . despues con respecto al preset de limitación cliping lo tiras todo a la izquierda y ahi queda al máximo de limitación le podes dar audio y nunca supera el + - 75khz de ancho de banda y no molestas si tenes otras emisora en canales adyacentes ademas de cumplir con las normas obviamente  . tene en cuenta que si tu transmisor tiene pre enfasis ya  está activado no conectes el del pira porque se va a pasar de agudos en las esesss mas vale desactivalo  y le das un poco mas de agudos de consola, no se con que equipos contas tanto en audio como en rf , el tema es tener un buen receptor digital escuchar al aire y también comparar con otras emisoras . suerte !!!




Gracias por tu valiosisima respuesta
hemos coincidido en varios puntos de vista lo cual me hace tener mas confianza en este laboratorio, ahora nuevamente con respecto a el preset de 5 MEGAOHMS  aca en Chile los valores mas altos que se encuentran son de 1 MEGAOHM ¿como se podria adaptar a lo que hay aca? ya que solo me falta esa pieza del compresor si pudieras adjuntar un esquema de la modificacion para este caso y lo debatimos ¿te parece?

los equipos de la radio son armados con tarjetas traidas desde afuera, bueno lo que importa en este caso es la unidad exitadora y moduladora que es una unidad mono o stereo
de 1 watts de potencia que arman en el Peru  http://www.mtcradiotv.com/  por supuesto esta
puesto en Mono mode ya que  generador stereo es otra tarjeta externa que usan los equipos Storm S701(solo la tarjeta generadora stereo que me consegui)

disculpen si he puesto un enlace en el mensaje pero es con fines didacticos para extraer las caracteristicas tecnicas del exitador de RF y modulador para adaptarlo al compressor


atte
Raulin
Chile


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2013)

Pueden poner una llave selectora con 4 resistencias de 1MOhm y el potenciómetro de 1MOhm como ajuste fino en lugar de R21 (5MOhms)


----------



## andrew01 (Ago 8, 2013)

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/otalim.htm

buen funcionamiento del circuito limitador


----------



## andrew01 (Ene 2, 2014)

¡Hola
******* pcb limitador saludos estéreo está listo después de la prueba i posteo
un cordial saludo
andrew01: Shock:




> Technische Daten
> 
> 
> Linearer Bereich:         Ue = 0   ...  1.8 V eff sinus
> ...


----------



## raulin1966 (Ene 2, 2014)

andrew01 dijo:


> http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/public/schaerer/otalim.htm
> 
> buen funcionamiento del circuito limitador



Hola:
Estuve analizando el circuito del enlace y sin duda es sencillo y confiable,Bueno Aleman tenia que ser
ahora yo le hice  algunos agregados para transformarlo en un gran procesador multibanda.
Por que en algunas canciones se sienten mal al transmitir?
bueno todas las canciones vienen grabadas en anchos de banda diferentes y por lo tanto nesesitariamos estar ecualizando cada cancion verdad?  ES IMPOSIBLE EN LA PRACTICA.
bueno lo primero que hice fue un simple filtro activo doble para 15 y 19 Khz ajustable para evitar alteraciones a la señal piloto de 19 Khz y parpadee el stereo, luego viene un crosover activo para las bandas que quieran
pueden ser 3 hasta 7 bandas la verdad que con 4 a 5  bastaria  Bajos,Medios bajos medios altos y altos o agudos  AQUI ESTA LA  TECNICA O EL TRUCO
despues de cada filtro del crosover ponen el circuito limitador( tantos circuitos limitadores como bandas  quieran procesar) lo ajustan para que de el maximo de volumen por banda a ajustar sin distorcionar

luego de cada limitador hacen un simple mezclador de audio donde suman todas las señales
(los crosovers con su limitador) y van dando el volumen deseado a cada banda y  

Voila tienen un procesador multibanda o ECUALIZADOR AUTOMATICO que eso es
y cualquier cancion o sonido va a ser dejado pasar sin distorcionar o desgenerar el stereo

yo estudie los Orban que son carisimos y la verdad que son ecualizadores automaticos rapidos bien filtrados
por eso uno levanta el volumen como quiere y no suenan mal incluso al sobremodularlos
cuando lo termine les subo todo para que lo hagan yo creo que es el Credito de los pobres
construir por etapa lo van probando hasta que al final tienen arnmado algo de calidad que funciona

Un Abrazo
Raulin desde el Campo de Chile


----------



## piojo (Ene 2, 2014)

basicamente es asi , pero los tiempos de ataque y liberación son muy distintos para cada banda ademas los graves van desfasados del resto de las frecuencias  . te falta el tema de circuito de audio enhancer , simetrizador de picos , de esser para el seseo de la voz humana ,estereo enhancer porque al comprimir el nivel de audio se pierde la separación del programa original . hace dos años que estoy experimentando un circuito y no es imposible pero demanda muchas horas de experimentación y un capitulo aparte es el codificador a utilizar . suerte amigos !!!!


----------



## raulin1966 (Ene 2, 2014)

piojo dijo:


> basicamente es asi , pero los tiempos de ataque y liberación son muy distintos para cada banda ademas los graves van desfasados del resto de las frecuencias  . te falta el tema de circuito de audio enhancer , simetrizador de picos , de esser para el seseo de la voz humana ,estereo enhancer porque al comprimir el nivel de audio se pierde la separación del programa original . hace dos años que estoy experimentando un circuito y no es imposible pero demanda muchas horas de experimentación y un capitulo aparte es el codificador a utilizar . suerte amigos !!!!



Hola:
si tienes razon pero yo parti de la base que  se tenia antes un compresor comun y corriente como un alexis o beeringer los cuales se colocan como una etapa anterior y esto te hacen lo que falta
estos compresores si bien tienen expansion,de esser etc no procesan banda hacen una regulacion general
la cual al conectarla directamente al generador stereo pueden andar pero no podes levantar mucho el volumen en cambio si les agregas lo que  les postee ahi si se ve la diferencia, ahora en anhacer lo pueden hacer con un integrado TDA3810 de phillips el cual voy a subir tambien que es mejor que el que traen  estos compresores de fabrica ,sencillamente no ocupen el enhacer del alxis o beringer .A  la entrada de estos ponen el phillips y luego a la salidas ponen la etapa que propuse.

el limitador dinamico aleman se puede ajustar a cada banda de forma diferente tienen que jugar con esto a oido o bien ponen un analizador y se daran cuenta de lo que ocurre.

yo lo hice en l radio y suema casi igual y a veses hasta mejor que un  solidyne e igual a un orban


----------



## piojo (Ene 3, 2014)

bueno ok a tus comentarios yo me inclino por este diagrama de etapas:

1 compresor multibanda ( para normalizar el nivel de audio )
2 simetrisador de picos 
3 deesser
4 crossover + limitador por banda  ( no compresor porque los ota levantan mucho ruido en ausencia de señal yo lo hice con operacional mas fet )
5 sumador de bandas 
6 estereo expand
7 preenfasis

Asi me funciono muy bien otra cosa presten atención al corte de cada banda tomando como referencia de algún equipo de fabrica que esta en las especificaciones  del mismo .


----------



## raulin1966 (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola:
Megustaria ver el el esquema si es posible para compararlo con el ota


----------



## piojo (Ene 3, 2014)

son varias placas  ,  el multibanda es un ecualizador común  de 4 bandas al cual agregue limitadores a diodos , ,el compresor de entrada es el pira cz , el de esser es un filtro de ranura a 6khz lo podes calcular con infinidad de software hasta online , el sumador viene con el mismo ecualizador, el estereo expand lo extraje del compresor verónica ,hay muchos circuitos en la red , ver el que mas te convence y a fabricar placas y probar , no he dibujado ni el pcb ni el diagrama final esta en etapa de experimentación  .


----------



## andrew01 (Ene 25, 2014)

Mi Limitador listo LM13700 y TLO74


----------



## andrew01 (Ene 25, 2014)

PRUEBAS LIMETER buen resultado 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 24, 2014)

andrew01 dijo:


> PRUEBAS LIMETER buen resultado
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01


saludos que tal el sonido, es estilo radio fm el sonido parejo o no,  y el diagrama casi no lo entiendo


----------



## joni182 (Feb 23, 2015)

Buenas, me gustaria saber si este circuito recorta ,ya sea por abajo o por arriba ,la señal de audio que entra. Es que contrui este circuito para guitarra pero o se si valdria para instrumentos de un rango mas alto, como por ejemplo un bajo, un piano o para el bombo de una bateria.
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## tupolev (Sep 3, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, aquí subo un nuevo compresor para micrófono y económico a la vez, utilizando el CI de Analog Devices, en formato SMD SSM2167.
Y como siempre armado y probado.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Tupolev, si le quito la R de 2k2 puedo usarlo con microfonos dinamicos. ¿ Verdad ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> Tupolev, si le quito la R de 2k2 puedo usarlo con microfonos dinamicos. ¿ Verdad ?


Te va a funcionar, pero no creo que consigas suficiente ganancia como para un micrófono dinámico. Seguramente necesites una etapa pre-amplificadora.


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Habrá que probar. Voy a encargar una para probar. Saludos.


----------



## duflos (Mar 26, 2020)

Les dejo el pira en un gabinete anda lindo lo arme con los valores de la pagina en un principio no me funciono por que los tl272 eran falsos ... es la version estereo saludos ..


----------



## hugo ramos (Jun 12, 2020)

*M*uy buen aparte*.
E*stu*V*e siguiendo el post y mi pregunta es *SI* nomas sirve para radio o tambien para audio de sonido*.
D*e antemano gracias*,* saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2020)

hugo ramos dijo:


> muy buen aparte estube siguiendo el post y mi pregunta es nomas sirve para radio o tambien para audio de sonido de antemano gracias saludos


Está pensado para un transmisor de radio FM, pero no quita que lo utilices dentro de una cadena de audio.


----------



## hugo ramos (Jun 12, 2020)

*O*k y gracias por la pronta respuesta*,* gracias y muy amable


----------



## radium98 (Jul 25, 2020)

hola alguien consigue que esto funcione como un limitador de compresor, todo está correcto como el plan.La entrada de audio es la misma que la salida, sin modificación si bajo la entrada, la salida disminuye también como nivel.Veo que el flash led parpadea un poco.
un viejo proyecto hace 5 años, ¿debería tirarlo?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 25, 2020)

Lee el hilo entero y corrige lo aportado en los citados comentarios. Es un compresor limitador y hace justo lo que su nombre indica..... O sea si no hay nada que limitar o comprimir NO HACE NADA A LA SEÑAL DE ENTRADA. 
UN SALUDO


----------

